# Battle track for videogame



## Broojacker (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi,
I have here atmospheric orchestral battle track for the dark fantasy game.
I will be grateful for your opinion.


----------



## Vision (Feb 1, 2019)

Great mood.. awesome track, and mix. No complaints here. Great Job


----------



## hansromano (Feb 2, 2019)

Wow! I really dig this, good job man


----------



## Shantar (Feb 3, 2019)

Sounds solid! Well executed!


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 26, 2019)

Broojacker said:


> Hi,
> I have here atmospheric orchestral battle track for the dark fantasy game.
> I will be grateful for your opinion.





Where did you get the thunder and wind from?


----------



## shomynik (Feb 26, 2019)

Love it! Great work!


----------



## constaneum (Feb 26, 2019)

what's the strings and brass used?


----------



## Broojacker (Feb 27, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> Where did you get the thunder and wind from?


Boom Library - Thunder And Rain and this


Spoiler: free pack



http://www.orangefreesounds.com/halloween-creepy-sounds/





constaneum said:


> what's the strings and brass used?


Strings - CSS + 8Dio Adagietto, Brass - CineBrass PRO + Albion 3

Thanks to all!


----------



## DGravel (Aug 15, 2019)

Very very good. Atmospheric, very cinematic, always evolving. Great job!


----------



## fnicknich (Aug 15, 2019)

Great job. Love it. Congrats!


----------

